# new



## The Azure Samurai (Jan 13, 2005)

Iam new to Boken If anyone has tips on this That would be great.   :samurai:


----------



## The Azure Samurai (Jan 13, 2005)

Iam new to Boken If anyone has tips on this That would be great. :samurai:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2005)

*
Duplicate Thread Merged

-Paul Janulis
-MT Moderator-*


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT "Azure Samurai"!

Perhaps you could tell us a little more about you, and how far you've gotten with your Boken training. Feel free to ask any specific questions that you might have.

I am not well versed enough in traditional Japanese swordsmanship to be of much help, but there are others here who are very knowledgable.

Yours,

Paul Janulis


----------

